
Microsoft removes Huawei laptop from store, silent on potential Windows ban - clouddrover
https://www.theverge.com/2019/5/21/18634240/microsoft-huawei-matebook-x-pro-laptop-store-windows-ban-no-comment
======
jaytaylor
Matebooks are the best laptops out there right now, IMO. Basically a MacBook
Air form factor with 32GB of ram and latest CPU. Sick..

Huawei also gave us the Nexus 6P, it's hard not to love 'em. And now with the
P30 Plus, they're the king of smartphones, even edging out the imaging quality
of a Pixel.

------
turtlegrids
Now that I can’t have it, I really want that Huawei laptop :/

